# New baby hedgie scratching and not very active, help!!!!



## Oscars_mammy (May 18, 2013)

Hi, so I am new to hedgehog central and a new hedgie mammy. Oscar is now 9 weeks old and I have had him a week now. I love him to bits but I haven't stopped worrying about him since I got him! So last week, after a few days of having him home he slowly started getting used to me, he started to use his wheel during the night and would quite happily take a snooze snuggled into my arm for hours! Then 4 days in, he got very huffy with me and very inactive. He stopped using his wheel and sleeps all the time. When I get him out he huffs and huffs until he's allowed to go to sleep on me. I moved house the next day and obviously the stressed hasn't helped! I will put him in a pen just to have him stand there and won't take a step. And then he sleeps. I have a thermometer so I know it's warm enough and he gets enough light so I don't think it's a hibernation attempt. Should he be this inactive? 

He has been quilling since I got him so i know he will be grumpy because of this but does this mean he should be scratching a lot? Whenever he is awake all he does is scratch, I've checked him for mites but couldn't see anything. 

He only eats about 1 1/2 tablespoons on dry cat food a day which I thought didn't seem much so he's been getting a few mealies to cheer him up. He's drinking fine. I think I'm probably just being paranoid but I just want to make sure he's okay so any help would be appreciated!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

At 9 weeks he's probably started quilling which would explain his behaviour. It can make them very uncomfortable and grumpy and itchy. Just cuddle him and let him sleep on you if he wants.


----------



## Oscars_mammy (May 18, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the reply! Will this explain why he isn't very active or is this normal for a baby hedgie?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Baby hedgies sleep a LOT, so that's normal and quilling can make them less active.


----------



## Oscars_mammy (May 18, 2013)

That's a relief, thank you for your help!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

At around nine weeks of age they start quilling. They will be quite grumpy, think of it as a human baby getting their teeth… its very uncomfortable for them and all they want to do is sleep and be a grouch. All baby animals need sleep because they are still growing and it takes up lots of energy. Please note I am not an expert, I am still learning about hedgehogs. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Congrats on your new baby! I will be a new hedgie mommy soon that's why I'm asking for people to correct me so I will learn.


----------



## Oscars_mammy (May 18, 2013)

Okay, thank you! It just worries me that he won't run around or use his wheel, don't want him getting overweight!


----------

